
Show HN: VREST NG v1.1.0 Release - jangid
* vREST NG v1.1.0 release
  With added support of OpenAPI 3 makes you easily validate your tests
  against OpenAPI 3 schema. With this release, you will be able to
  import OpenAPI 3 schema files and it makes Data Driven Testing more
  easy. [Contact us](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ng.vrest.io&#x2F;contact) for your enterprise
  testing needs, come up with feature requests and you will find it in our
  upcoming releases. Stay tuned.<p><i></i> New Features
   - OpenAPI 3 Import option has been added.
   - OpenAPI 3 schema validation has been added. For more information, please 
     read our [guide link](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ng.vrest.io&#x2F;docs&#x2F;app&#x2F;advanced-response-validation&#x2F;schema.html).<p><i></i> Bug Fixes
   - Select custom Environment and then change project related bug fixed.
   - During Swagger import, request body related bug fixed.<p><i></i> Improvements
   - Disabled option `Generate data driven tests` from community edition to
     remove ambiguity.
   - Command execution errors are now shown in the Results tab. Detailed command
     execution logs can be seen in the Logs tab.
======
rumanator
I never heard of vREST before and after reading the description I'm still not
sure what it is supposed or designed to do.

Frankly, not the best way to advertise a tool.

